# 1x2tips - free until january 1st 2009



## 1x2tips (Dec 13, 2008)

My name is Thor and I´ve been in the betting industry since 2000 and have been professional punter since 2004. During this time I´ve made a lot of contacts in this business. My best contacts are providing me valueable information and betting tips for all the main leagues in Europe. By using my statistical knowledge and their valuable information and inside into the main leagues in europe, I´m able to provide highly valueable betting picks. 

The website will be fully free until January 1st 2009. You only need to register at http://www.1x2tips.com 


*What kind of service are you offering? *
Valuable betting tips for european football. Most of the tips will be posted in paid section of the site, but free bets will be given few times a week. 

*- What kind of tips are given (sports, odds)? *
I concentrate on european soccer. No limits on odds as long as they provide value 


*What is the price you are charging? *Four packages are available: 
6 months for 140 euros 
3 months for 80 euros 
1 month for 35 euros 
1 week for 12 euros

But free until January 1st 2009

regards,
Thor
http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty good start for the website.  Record after 1 day: 

Staked 23 
Returned 29.25 
*Profit 6.25 
Yield 27.17%*
average odds 2.64
average stake 4.6
Bets won 3
Bets lost 2
Total bets 5 

There are 5 pending bets for Sunday on the website

The website will be fully free until January 1st 2009. You only need to register at http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Dec 14, 2008)

Very positive weekend for http://www.1x2tips.com

20 units won and 43.59% yield this first weekend in operation.

I have added one high odds tips for tomorrow on the website.

Don´t miss out this opportunity and get free subscription to the site throughout the year!

You only need to register at http://www.1x2tips.com and you will soon get access to betting tips with excellent value which will result in very nice profit in the longrun.

*Overall record*
Staked 46 
Returned 66.05 
Profit 20.05 
Yield 43.59%

average odds 2.63
average stake 4.6
Bets won 6
Bets lost 4
Total bets 10 

Don´t hesitate to contact me if you have any questions or enquiries

regards,
Thor
1x2tips@1x2tips.com
http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Dec 18, 2008)

Not too much action in the midweek, but still I managed some profit.

Be prepared for plenty of bets during the weekend.

You can still register and get free subscription until January 1st

Check out http://www.1x2tips.com

*Overall record: *
Since December 13 , 2008  

Staked 54 
Returned 76.1 
Profit 22.1 
Yield 40.93%
average odds 2.97
average stake 4.5
Bets won 7
Bets lost 5
Total bets 12 

regards,
Thor
1x2tips@1x2tips.com
http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi again,

1 bet is posted on the website for Friday and 7 bets for Saturday, including a 7 unit bet and the very first 10 unit bet.

You still have opportunity to try the site out for free until the new year. go to http://www.1x2tips.com and take a look

Overall record: 
Since December 13 , 2008  

Staked 54 
Returned 76.1 
Profit 22.1 
Yield 40.93%
average odds 2.97
average stake 4.5
Bets won 7
Bets lost 5
Total bets 12

Best regards,
Thor
email: 1x2tips@1x2tips.com
http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Dec 26, 2008)

Register to http://www.1x2tips.com to get all bets for the rest of the year for free.

Note: Those who will register before the New Year will get a MEGA offer when purchasing their first packages from the website:

I´m posting all the 8 picks for Friday here:

26-12-2008 13:00 CET England BS (non league)
Northwich vs. Altringham 1 - 5 units @ 2.60 Ladbrokes 

26-12-2008 14:00 CET England CH
Charlton vs. QPR 1 - 5 units @ 2.88 Ladbrokes 

26-12-2008 16:00 CET England BS (non league)
Salisbury vs. Oxford 2 - 5 units @ 2.20 Paddy Power

26-12-2008 16:00 CET England 2
Rochdale vs. Shrewsbury 1 - 5 units @ 2.60 Ladbrokes 

26-12-2008 16:00 CET England 2
Grimsby vs. Notts County 1 - 5 units @ 2.25 Paddy Power 

26-12-2008 16:00 CET England CH
Leeds United vs. Leicester 1 - 5 units @ 2.65 Unibet 

26-12-2008 16:00 CET England CH
Crewe vs. Oldham 2 - 5 units @ 2.25 Ladbrokes 

26-12-2008 16:00 CET England CH
Leyton Orient vs. Swindon 2 - 3 units @ 3.60 Expekt 


Overall record: 

Staked 133 
Returned 143.65 
Profit 10.65 
Yield 8.01%
average odds 2.91
average stake 4.75
Bets won 13
Bets lost 15
Total bets 28 


Regards,
Thor Birgis 
1x2tips@1x2tips.com
http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice weekend for the service, with 6,41 units profit and 19% yield.

3 bets have been posted for Tuesday, and they are the last bets I´m offering for free.  If you subscribe before 18:00 CET on Tuesday you will get those bets sent to your email

Also take a notice of the mega christmas offer:

Buy 1 week and get 2 weeks
Buy 1 month and get 2 months
Buy 3 months and get 6 months
Buy 6 months and get whole year 

Only valid until December 31st 2008. 


If you prefer other payment method than paypal, please email me to 1x2tips@1x2tips.com with your prefered payment method and I will take a look at it. 



Overall record: 

Staked 205 
Returned 217.61 
Profit 12.61 
Yield 6.15%
average odds 2.78
average stake 4.88
Bets won 19
Bets lost 23
Total bets 42 


Happy New Year
Thor


----------



## 1x2tips (Dec 30, 2008)

All 3 bets today won, making it 21,5 units in profit today. 

Very acceptable record for December with 45 bets placed, 22 won and average odds 2,75 

Use the opportunity to get the Mega Christmas offer, only valid until December 31 2008 

Buy 1 week and get 2 weeks 
Buy 1 month and get 2 months 
Buy 3 months and get 6 months 
Buy 6 months and get whole year 


Overall record

Staked 222 
Returned 256.11 
*Profit 34.11 *
*Yield 15.36% *
average odds 2.75 
average stake 4.93 
Bets won 22 
Bets lost 23 
Total bets 45 


Free bet record yield is 16,58% 

Happy new year, 
Thor 
http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

After really boring and non value week I´m looking forward to exciting weekend. 
3 bets have been posted in the members area, including the following free bet and two 7 unit bets, both from English Championship.  More bets will be posted and sent out tomorrow (friday).

Remember that the 2 for 1 offer is still valid (until January 10) - now is a great time to join, take use of the 2 for 1 offer and get great bets for the action during the weekend.

If you prefer moneybookers over paypal, you can send to 1x2tips@1x2tips.com and your account will be activated for you to get all members bets.

Free Bet for Saturday
10-01-2009  16:00 CET England  CH
Barnsley vs. Southampton 2  -  3 units @ 4.00   Paddy Power


Overall record: 

Staked 239 
Returned 268.22 
Profit 29.22 
Yield 12.23%
average odds 2.71
average stake 4.98
Bets won 23
Bets lost 25
Total bets 48 

Record for free bets:
Staked 45
Returned  56.41
Profit  11.41
Yield  25.36%
average odds 2.45 
average stake 5
Bets won 5
Bets lost  4 
Total bets  9


regards,
Thor
http://www.1x2tips.com


----------



## 1x2tips (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

12 bets posted in the members area for the Easter weekend. 1 on Friday, 7 on Saturday and 4 on Sunday.

Free bet for Saturday
---------
11-04-2009  20:00 CET Belgium 1
Mons vs. Mechelen 1  -  5 units @ 2.45   Expekt
----------

I´m very confident about the bets this weekend so I will offer great Long Friday offer

Valid until 20:00 CET on Friday 10th of April 2009

Buy 1 month subscription for 35 euros.  If those 12 bets won´t make profit this weekend, your subscription will be valid until July 10th.  (2 free extra months)

or....

Buy 3 month subscription for 80 euros.  If those 12 bets won´t make profit this weekend, your subscription will be valid until December 31st 2009.  (Almost 6 free extra months)

regards,
Thor


Staked 852 
Returned 987.39 
Profit 135.39 
*Yield 15.89%*average odds 2.59
average stake 5.1
Bets won 84
Bets lost 83
Total bets 167


----------

